# Happy Birthday to me



## GFR (Jul 25, 2011)

My Birthday is tomorrow, am turning 49 years old. Scary that 50 is only 1 year away thus my years of denial of my true age. The funny thing is that now that I am almost 50 it does not seem like that big of a deal.

I will be out with family tomorrow so it will be a great time, hope you all have great birthdays this year also.

For my Birthday present I will rep everyone who kisses my ass and neg everyone who disrespects me on this thread.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2011)

I was birthed on July 26, 1977

I didn't know we had the same birthday...

I meet a lot of people born 7/26 for some reason...


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2011)

49 doesn't hurt much, it's every day before and every day after that kinda smarts a little. Have a good birthday


----------



## oufinny (Jul 25, 2011)

Have a good birthday and continued success with your sobriety as well.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol atleast you made it this far. I was going to be mean but its your birthday.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

I turned 50 in April. Sober since January 2011


Happy birthday young man!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw a pic of you a couple years back. 49? You're a motherfucking liar. Late 30's maybe...

May a beautiful woman sit on your face and ask you to tell lies!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday. 50 doesn't feel like 50 it feels remarkably like 35... now if it just looked it 



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> *From now on all I am going to do is post this  link and tell you what #  to read. I am sick of actually typing out  responces for all you tools. Please don't post on this thread because I  do not give a shit what you think or feel.....thank you. *
> 
> 
> *1. That workout sucks
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday dude, I'd give reps but I have to spread it!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 25, 2011)

happy birthday old man


----------



## MDR (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope you have a great b-day.  I'll be 45 in a couple months, so I'm not too far behind you.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I saw a pic of you a couple years back. 49? You're a motherfucking liar. Late 30's maybe...


If you remember I said I was 40 about 6 years ago, then magically became 42 last year. None the less thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

happy birthday, beautiful


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> My Birthday is tomorrow


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Now get out of Moms basement and enjoy the next 50 years.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 26, 2011)

Go ahead, it's your birthday!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 26, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> happy birthday old man



This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy b-day.. soak it up... age aint shit on this site most people in there 50's look like there in there 20's on here lol


----------



## x~factor (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday dude!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 26, 2011)

happy bday old man, Keep on keepin' on...


----------



## GFR (Aug 19, 2011)

50 years old never felt so good.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


#27


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

you should start posting your stats again.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2011)

little wing said:


> you should start posting your stats again.



#24


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> My Birthday is tomorrow, am turning 49 years old. Scary that 50 is only 1 year away thus my years of denial of my true age. The funny thing is that now that I am almost 50 it does not seem like that big of a deal.
> 
> I will be out with family tomorrow so it will be a great time, hope you all have great birthdays this year also.
> 
> For my Birthday present I will rep everyone who kisses my ass and neg everyone who disrespects me on this thread.



I know...I can't believe I'm closer to 50 than 30 now.

the way I look at it is getting old is winning.  buried many a friend that never even saw 30 or 40.

Happy Belated B-Day Foreman!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

Foreman, it's my birthday tomorrow. Since I moderate Open Chat, I'm just going to change the title to "Happy Birthday to _Curt!_"

Here's _payment _for that action...

















































































​ 
J/k! Not changing the title. Hope you're having a great weekend, _old man._


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 50 years old never felt so good.



BTW, Foreman,

Where have you been?

I've not seen you on the board for quite a while.  Or perhaps I'm looking in the right place.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope you had an outstanding birthday you fucking old cunt.


How you gonna rate this on your rep meter?


----------

